# Transparency



## Polymorph (25. Dezember 2001)

Viele habe tabellen die Transparent sind und bei denen
man die Hintergurndbilder durchsehen kann wie z.B.
bei Espl ...
kann mir jemand helfen ???


----------



## Quentin (25. Dezember 2001)

einfach keine hintergrundfarbe angeben, dann ist die tabelle transparent


----------



## Polymorph (25. Dezember 2001)

Erstma thx aber so meine ich das nicht...

sonder Halbtransparent wie auf der Site die ich 
verlinkt habe...


----------



## Quentin (25. Dezember 2001)

edit:
mein fehler

du meinst sicher die tables rechts...

==>

```
.alpha
  {
        background-color: #465562;
        filter: Alpha(Opacity=60);
        border: #000000;
        border-style: solid;
        border-top-width: 0px;
        border-right-width: 1px;
        border-bottom-width: 1px;
        border-left-width: 1px
  }
```

die machen das per stylesheet transparent...


----------



## CeoN (25. Dezember 2001)

alternativ kann man ja auch ein hintergrundbild fuer die tabelle vorgeben tut ja das selbe


----------



## Polymorph (25. Dezember 2001)

Sorry... @Quentin...
und wie wende ich das dan an ???


----------



## stiffy (26. Dezember 2001)

also entweder du machst n externes stylesheet oder du fügst quentins code in den head bereich ein.

bei der tabelle schreibst du dann


```
<table class=alpha>
```

dat wars


----------



## Polymorph (26. Dezember 2001)

Juhuuu  funzt

ein fettes THX an euch...!!!


----------



## oezer (21. Januar 2002)

Kann man beim css beispiel "alpha" ein Wert/Befehl eingeben welches die Bilder und Text nicht transparent erscheinen lässt?

Mein Problem ich habe eine Seite auf der eine Toplist läuft. Backgroundbild soll erscheinen. Das beispiel oben klappt zwar aber ich hab noch konkret nichts gefunden wo ich meine Bilder und die Texte normal erscheinen lassen kann ohne das sie transparent werden. Gibt es dafür eine Lösung? kann man evtl. die bilder und den text direkt im css ansprechen das die davon nicht betroffen sein sollen?

thx mal für die hilfe im voraus 

gruss
O3|Zer


----------



## Quentin (21. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von O3|Zer _
> *Kann man beim css beispiel "alpha" ein Wert/Befehl eingeben welches die Bilder und Text nicht transparent erscheinen lässt?
> *



wenn du das auf die table anwendest wird alles was in der tabelle ist also auch halbtransparent (oder wie auch immer definiert) angezeigt

probier eventuell mal, das ganze zu umgehen indem du folgendes machst:

css

```
img { filter: Alpha(Opacity=100);  }
```

 - oder eben nicht nur img sondern die jeweiligen klassen anpassen 

das müsste dir die bilder auf jeden fall normal anzeigen

habs nicht ausprobiert, sag mir also bitte obs funzt o3|zer 

danke
ciao


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (21. Januar 2002)

hi,
bin mir persönlich nicht so sicher, 
kannst ja mal versuchen mit table in table, die table die transparent sein soll erhält den alpha 60, also die unterste table, dann die table dort drinne, erhällt dann den alpha wert 100, aber ich vermute das dies nicht geht, deshalb iframe mit alpha 100 oder ebene mit alpha 100... müsste damit gehen.


----------



## oezer (22. Januar 2002)

beides funzt nicht...  hmm..  

sagt mal ihr kennt doch unser toplist? das allergleiche system nur das halt hinten dran ein background bild zu sehen ist..


```
<table class="alpha" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="600">
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#000000">
<table class="alpha2" align="center" bgcolor="#000000" border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="600">
<tr bgcolor="#800000">
<td align="center" width="60">
<font face="Verdana,Arial" Size="1" color="#ffffff">
<b>Rank</b>
</font>
</td>
<td align="center" width="60">
<font face="Verdana,Arial" Size="1" color="#ffffff">
<b>Prev</b>
</font>
</td>
<td align="center" width="360">
<font face="Verdana,Arial" Size="1" color="#ffffff">
<b>Title and Description</b>
</font>
</td>
<td align="center" width="60">
<font face="Verdana,Arial" Size="1" color="#ffffff">
<b>In</b>
</font>
</td>
<td align="center" width="60">
<font face="Verdana,Arial" Size="1" color="#ffffff">
<b>Out</b>
</font>
</td>
</tr>
```

bla bla bla

und dann wieder zu halt..

und oben habe ich halt die beiden sachen ausprobiert und variert aber leider zwecklos.. 

also nur die Tabellen


----------



## elgo (22. Januar 2002)

sorry will mich eigentlich nicht einmischen ... hätte nur auch ne frage

kann man auch den rand einer tabelle unsichtbar machen oder zumindest verändern das es keine linie mehr ist sonder zB so .................

naja dankschön


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (22. Januar 2002)

hm is zwar nu ne dumme frage, aber dafür bin ich ja bekannt 

naja was soll eigentlich transparent erscheinen? (bin krank sorry)

naja also falls du nen bg bild meinst.. naja einfach in den body

 tracingsrc="bild.gif" tracingopacity="20"

naja das verschafft dir ein mitlaufendes bild mit der transparenz von 20 


naja das ist das problem.. entweder iframe oder ebene, muss ich passen


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (22. Januar 2002)

elgo:

table{border:1px dotted #000000}

naja oder mache dir ein gif, 1x2px 1px transparent 1px schwarz und setzte das als hintergrundbild der tabelle und setzt sie cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0", oder 1, probiere es aus , in diese tabelle packst du noch eine tabelle und setzt beide werte 0  mit einer anderen hintergrundfarbe oder so.


----------



## elgo (22. Januar 2002)

danke hat gefunzt ... einfach keine farbe für den rand!


----------



## talena (7. August 2002)

*nun?....*

Hoi

nun ich lese hier immer fleißig und dieser Beitrag interessiert mich sehr. Aber anscheinend weiß niemand wie das Problem hier zu lösen ist:

Ich habe ne Tabelle. Diese Tabelle ist zu 60% Visible. Nun die Sachen die in der Tabelle sind, sind nun auch alle mit 60% Visible. Sollen dies aber doch bitte uz 100% sein. Leider scheint mir das unmöglich. Wenn ich den Sachen in der Tabelle nun ein Style zuweise, der sagt, sie sollten 100% Visible sein, bedeutet dass, dass sie im Endeffekt nur zu 60% Visible sind (100% von jenen 60% eben).


Weiß da jemand nen "Trick" oder etwas?

Danke. Tal.


----------



## Bonus (26. Juni 2004)

*Re: nun?....*



> _Original geschrieben von talena _
> *Hoi
> 
> nun ich lese hier immer fleißig und dieser Beitrag interessiert mich sehr. Aber anscheinend weiß niemand wie das Problem hier zu lösen ist:
> ...



Hab genau die Selbe problematik. 

Wäre schön, wenn jemand helfen kann.


----------



## Bonus (26. Juni 2004)

Quentin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> img { filter: Alpha(Opacity=100);  }
> ```
> 
> ...



Hm, scheint leider nicht zu funktionieren.


----------



## Gumbo (26. Juni 2004)

In diesem Fall solltest du mit Hintergrundgrafiken mit 60%-iger Transparenz arbeiten.


----------



## Bonus (27. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Gumbo _
> *In diesem Fall solltest du mit Hintergrundgrafiken mit 60%-iger Transparenz arbeiten. *



Ich hab in meinem Fall 80% Transparenz gewählt. Sieht ganz gut aus


----------



## steff aka sId (28. Juni 2004)

oder du legst den Inhalt der Tabelle mit <div> boxen über die Tabelle rüber (absolute Positioniert)


----------

